# الاسكادا



## النمر الابيض22 (7 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​تحية طيبة اخواني الكرام واشكركم كل الشكر على هذا الملتقى الرائع اسال الله العلي الكريم ان يكون وصلة خير للجميع انه على ما يشاء قدير .
وحتى لا اطيل عليكم كنت قد قرات عن الاسكادا(scada) وعرفت فيها بعض الاشياء ولكن توقفت عند اللغة المستخدمة في الكتابة في الاسكادا ارجوا التوضيح لي لو تكرتم اي مواضيع خاصة بالاسكادا مع العلم اني لم اجد غير موضوع واحد فقط .
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي .​


----------



## hassanmutaz (7 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته
الاسكادا اي شيء عن الاسكادا ارجو المساعدة


----------



## hozuyfa (7 يوليو 2009)

scada
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته
الاسكادا اي شيء عن الاسكادا ارجو المساعدة*​


----------



## عبدالعزيز فؤاد (7 يوليو 2009)

هذا موضوع كنت قد انزلته من أحد المواقع (لا أتذكر أي موقع كان) أرجو أن ينتفع به.


آسف
الرابط في المشاركة التي أسفل هذه


----------



## عبدالعزيز فؤاد (7 يوليو 2009)

*الرابط*

الرابط

http://rapidshare.com/files/253064098/SCADA_course_presentation.rar.html


----------



## فني تحكم (8 يوليو 2009)

بالنسبة للبرمجة فتختلف من شركة إلى شركة 
وكل شركة لها نظامها الخاص


----------



## fares saad (8 نوفمبر 2010)

الف الف شكر


----------

